# Help (how do I clean tort's eye?)



## ellemaxwell_ (Dec 23, 2012)

there seems to be something in my tortoises eye, how do I get it out without hurting him?


----------



## Missy (Dec 23, 2012)

*RE: Help*

Can you see it? Flush with water.


----------



## arotester (Dec 23, 2012)

*RE: Help*

pics would give us a clear idea how to help you.
But you shouldn't try and do it yourself ,let the vet to it for you.


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Dec 23, 2012)

*RE: Help*

it's like a little white bit, it's at the very edge of his eye


----------



## arotester (Dec 23, 2012)

*RE: Help*

you can try soaking them , torts rub there eye when it gets wet but be sure that it's not anything solid in there.


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Dec 23, 2012)

*RE: Help*

it's not solid, I will try that thank you x


----------



## bigred (Dec 23, 2012)

My little tort had something in his eye for a couple days and I got it out by dripping warm water on his head to soften it up and used tweezers to pluck it out


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Dec 23, 2012)

I have bathed him and he rubbed his face with water with his legs and it's away


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 23, 2012)

Contact lens solution is a mild saline/cleaner formulated to go into eyes, and clean-off protein buildup on the contact lens. It will dissolve mucus and re-wet the eye with a sterile liquid. If some gets in the nasal passage etc, it further helps rewet and clear that bit of the upper respiratory tract (from the nostrils to the inside of the mouth). It works very well.

Will


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Dec 23, 2012)

so that wouldn't hurt him? x


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 23, 2012)

ellemaxwell_ said:


> so that wouldn't hurt him? x



I guess you are asking me about the contact lens solution? You could buy Wardley's turtle eye drops, but Bausch and Lomb sterile solution is people safe, which is a higher QC standar than what is used for animal products.

Odds are you may have some already, and for 'safe' I have used it on the few occasions a tortoise got something in its eye, and was wiping with a forefoot. The tortoise seems to not care, and I imagine the relief from irritation is well received.

Researchers use a 'sterile saline' to get cultures of nasal passages fro tortoises frequently. The contact lens solution has enzymes to make discharge dissolve and rinse away more readily.

On the rare occasion a tort gets something in its eye I find it safe. I would not use it daily as would be the case for people, we tear at-will almost, torts don't have that capability.

Will


----------



## tyrs4u (Dec 23, 2012)

My favorite product other than water is

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=1267

It rocks


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you, will remember this incase it happens again


----------

